# Open Dog Shows 2013



## Stuartyboy (Mar 16, 2013)

This is my 1st post, so go easy if this is posted somewhere else (i looked but did not find).

Is there somewhere online that i can get a list of all the Open Shows in the UK?
I'm from Lanarkshire so all the Scottish ones would do for a start.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sueh83 (Dec 17, 2012)

Fosse Data lists a lot of open shows

Fosse Data: Championship Dog Show Schedules, Results and Information


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

or you could try Dog Show Central UK - Show List


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the link.

I'm actually struggling to find a show to enter Kindra into! I can't even find any fun shows. The ones that are close enough I'm either too late to enter or they don't have Siberian Huskies in the listing? 

This show stuff is confusing.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

sharloid said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> I'm actually struggling to find a show to enter Kindra into! I can't even find any fun shows. The ones that are close enough I'm either too late to enter or they don't have Siberian Huskies in the listing?
> 
> This show stuff is confusing.


You'll probably find you have to enter Variety classes. I have to do that, most of the time, if I'm sticking to local open shows.
Eg. AV Working. AVNSC etc.
It's all good practice :thumbup1:


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Born to Boogie said:


> You'll probably find you have to enter Variety classes. I have to do that, most of the time, if I'm sticking to local open shows.
> Eg. AV Working. AVNSC etc.
> It's all good practice :thumbup1:


Thanks. The only show I've found I think is in September. I was hoping to get a few in before then!


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

sharloid said:


> Thanks. The only show I've found I think is in September. I was hoping to get a few in before then!


Where abouts are you?
There are lots of agricultural shows in the summer, often with open dog shows attached. You'll have to get Googling


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm in Sheffield but I could convince my OH to drive for a few hours.  

I'd love just to do some charity type fun shows too for practice!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

As you've probably gathered from the responses you've had so far, there are an absolute myriad of websites offering show details - Dog Show Central (mentioned above) is a good one because it lists show details and then links off to the relevant sites where the schedules and entry forms (and where applicable, online entry) are hosted.

Having said that - if we gave you every known show-site link it wouldn't cover them all - but what you will find is that once you start going to a few shows - you will be able to pick up schedules for other shows from the secretary's table - most of these schedules will tell you if it is possible to enter online.

So here goes - top is dog show central - the second link lists quite a lot of shows in Scotland - then Fosse data and the remaining sites in no particular order

Good luck


Dog Show Central UK - Show List

Dog show downloads - PrintMatters

Fosse Data: Dog Show Schedules/

Arena Print Dog Show schedules

Higham Press Ltd - Championship Dog Show Results and Information

Canine Information Directory

If you a Facebook member - you will also find a lot of canine societies are now setting up their own Facebook Pages / Groups - and there are also many breed specific groups including show information.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

sharloid said:


> I'm in Sheffield but I could convince my OH to drive for a few hours.
> 
> I'd love just to do some charity type fun shows too for practice!


A lot of local societies around Sheffield have open shows at Newark and Notts showground - less than an hour away from Sheffield.

The ones I can think of offhand are Frecheville Canine Society, Wath & West Melton Society, Worksop, Eastwood, North Lincs, Newark & District, Edwinstowe, Boston - but there are probably a lot more.

There's also All abut Dogs on 20 &21 April and Nottinghamshire County Show on 22 & 12 May, which may have fun dog shows.

Have a look at this link, and then either ring the individual numbers given for a schedule or look on Higham Press or Fossedata to see if they have online entries. Remember for open shows entries will close at last a month beofre the show. Oh, and usually when you go to any open show at Newark, they have a table with schedules on for lot of upcoming shows at that venue.

Newark Showground >


----------

